# Kevin7, you're next...



## ggiese-cl (May 6, 2007)

...and I'm not worthy!










You are an incredibly generous person!!!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

Kevin is one sweet bolt.


----------



## ggiese-cl (May 6, 2007)

I know what a BOTL is, but what's a "bolt"?


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

That is the Bomb of Bombs...

NICEWORK!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice indeed!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Is that a piece of broken glass from K7? He was supposed to send it to me!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i couldn't stop staring... that is intense!


----------



## chefchris (Apr 28, 2007)

ggiese said:


> I know what a BOTL is, but what's a "bolt"?


not mispelled.
Link


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

jebus.....that isn't a bomb....that's a moab


----------



## ggiese-cl (May 6, 2007)

chefchris said:


> not mispelled.
> Link


That's Ms. Cinda, fer ya!!! :lol:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

DAMN!!! Wow!!!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Holy Crap!!! That is an awesome hit.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great! Wow so is this a recent bomb?


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, great hit! Very nice and generous.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Quite a good Hit to say the least!!*

:whoohoo:


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## SmokinDVM (May 12, 2007)

Wow, very nice!!

When did this bombing take place?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ron said:


> Holy Smokes!


Yes you can say that literally!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That's how the big boys play


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

CgarDan said:


> That's how the big boys play


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

WOWSERS!

I'd say that looks like a MIRV!!!!!!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

HOLY FAWK! EVERY F'n stick that is on my wishlist! LOL

I feel special just for looking at them!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Conyooooooo............... Say it ain't so............
Great Bomb.....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wowowowow..


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn, man! I'm surprised you lived through that bomb to tell the story!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

You da man George, It's the least I can do for you.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I would kill for that bomb... look out ggiese 


just kidding 


Great hit K7


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

There was enough TNT in that bomb to take out a city block! Incredibly generous Kevin. George, smoke those babys in good health! 

CD


----------

